
Microsoft announces thousands of job cuts as it refocuses on the cloud - whyage
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/6/15929094/microsoft-sales-job-cuts-july-2017
======
richjdsmith
We knew it was coming, but still, shedding 10% of your sales staff is a big
deal.

